
If China Really Wants to Retaliate, It Will Target Apple - lawrenceyan
https://www.wired.com/story/if-china-wants-retaliate-target-apple/
======
hurrdurr2
As this article and other similar articles has pointed out; If the Chinese
dictatorship decides to attack Apple it will also cause unemployment and other
economic issues for China considering how many people Foxconn/Jabil and their
local suppliers hire. There are few solid options for the Chinese to
effectively retaliate without also hurting themselves.

------
ohiovr
They should be careful about shooting their own foot, we shoot our own foot
better than anyone.

